# Work out ply rips on build calc



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Say I need some rips of ply
20 at 6" x 7' 
32 at 4" x 7' 
16 at 4" x 3'

I would normally work this out on my panel optimising software but if I'm on site and quickly want to work out how many 8 x 4 sheets i need how would you do this on a buildcalc app or construction master?


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

you should be able to do that in your head in 2 minutes


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I'm hoping to do it in a few clicks and save a 90 seconds while my head is working on other things


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

8 sheets


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Nick R said:


> 8 sheets


Lol !

The quantities were an example it could be many more and many sizes


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

some times it's better to us your brain 1st.

if we rely on computers and calculator we'll end up stupid-er....

a little brain exercise won't hurt much...


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

You don't know then I take it?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I could figure it on apiece of scrap in the time it tales to get the calc. out and try to remember the formulas.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

6 sheets.

Took about 30 seconds


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes I can work out on a piece of paper or in my head too but that was not the question


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

There is no optimizer function on construction master. You'll still have to know the kerf of your blade. If it helps there's an iPhone cut list optimizer App


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Warren said:


> 6 sheets. Took about 30 seconds


I always have leftover material...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

carpenter uk said:


> Say I need some rips of ply
> 20 at 6" x 7'
> 32 at 4" x 7'
> 16 at 4" x 3'
> ...


Enter 6"x7' tap =, times 20, tap =, tap M+ (returns 70 square feet)

Enter 4"x7' tap =, times 32, tap =, tap M+ (returns 74.66667 square feet)

Enter 4"x3' tap =, times 16, tap =, tap M+ (returns 16 square feet)

Tap Recall twice returns 160.6667 square feet, divide by 32--5.020 sheets.

carpenter uk, I believe you are the one who asked about the octagon length issue. Just incase you missed my response in the original post, it has been resolved.

Tom


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Tom, yes it was me I have not done an octagon since but I'm sure one will come up in the future 

I have been trying to solve this one by setting up on baluster function and qty on centre but could not find a simple solution


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

jaydee said:


> some times it's better to us your brain 1st.
> 
> if we rely on computers and calculator we'll end up stupid-er....
> 
> a little brain exercise won't hurt much...


I agree with jaydee.

Maybe I'm missing something, but what you're asking seems more simple to figure out than anything else you could possibly be doing with the wood after it's cut.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> I agree with jaydee.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but what you're asking seems more simple to figure out than anything else you could possibly be doing with the wood after it's cut.


Its all about self improvement, how do you know the best way to do something if you have only tried 1 way.


I have always questioned everything I do and never just accepted that I do something because thats the way its done.

I may try 50 different ways of doing 50 different things and 49 will be a waste of time but the 1 make it all worth while.

Read your signature:thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you.
Also, different skills come naturally to different people. It's what makes us different.

The end result is what separates the men from the boys; not how quickly you got there. When the work is done and the dust is swept and the paint had dried, the end result will be what people talk about. Be that good or bad, the results are what matter.

I know a guy who seem to naturally the know quickest way to do something or figure something out. It's just comes to with ease. He does nice work too. But, he's a terrible business man. He's been sued several times and lost. It's just a waste of talent. And, while he's a GC, he hates construction. He does it out of necessity now as its too late in the game to change carers.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Never to late to change careers.

Tom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Never to late to change careers.
> 
> Tom


Not going to happen with him. I'm sure of that.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

carpenter uk said:


> Thanks Tom, yes it was me I have not done an octagon since but I'm sure one will come up in the future
> 
> I have been trying to solve this one by setting up on baluster function and qty on centre but could not find a simple solution


You could use the Drywall function, each area entered individually.

6"x7' (=) x 20 Conv-DryWal.

ect.....

Tom


----------

